# Zaya Gran Reserva 12 Year Old Estate Rum



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow I've died and gone to rum heaven! Pair this beauty up with a full bodied smoke and you can't ask for anything better.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I strongly recommend that you try the Ron Zacapa Centenario 23yr if you haven't. The general consensus among people I know is that they prefer the Zacapa slightly over the Zaya.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

mitro said:


> I strongly recommend that you try the Ron Zacapa Centenario 23yr if you haven't. The general consensus among people I know is that they prefer the Zacapa slightly over the Zaya.


These two rums are at the top of my list to try. I have heard nothing but good things about them both. More so on the Zacapa. Nice pickup
1. Ron Zacapa
2. Zaya

Unfortunattly no one carries them around here. Hopefully I can pick some up on vacation somewhere this year.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Ron Zacapa is the bomb. You will not go wrong with this rum. It is definitely my favorite rum that I can legally have here in the US. The other would be Havana Club from Cuba.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I had to dig this thread back up because I just tried Zaya over the weekend and WOW. I have been looking for a bottle ever since and just cannot find it. Anyone have a source ?


----------

